# Better Business Bureau benefits?



## ChippersTreeSvc (Aug 12, 2011)

Was thinking of joining the BBB. Any that has join them generate much business from them?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Aug 13, 2011)

My theory about a membership with them is that it solves problems with people that are leery about hiring anyone. Some people just have been bit up by other services and/or people in general. They're going to be looking for badges like the BBB's to determine if these guys are known for good business, and if they can turn the service in for bad business practices. 

Most people with the money to spend on a tree service, and I mean legitimate tree service, they are people that are careful about who they do business with and affiliate with in general. A BBB stamp takes their worries down a notch.


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea, I feel that customers feel more comfortable when they see the BBB logo on the company.


----------



## Regoria (Aug 15, 2011)

ChippersTreeSvc said:


> Yea, I feel that customers feel more comfortable when they see the BBB logo on the company.


 
I would want to know that what would be the benefit that would be gained when one would be the member of BBB or one would be wearing the badge of BBB. Can someone elaborate it?


----------



## lxt (Aug 15, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Most people with the money to spend on a tree service, and I mean legitimate tree service, they are people that are careful about who they do business with and affiliate with in general. A BBB stamp takes their worries down a notch.


 

Leaves you out! Uh?


And to answer your question NO! it didnt do anything for me good or bad....!



LXT.............


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 23, 2011)

When I was subcontracting I worked for a ton of businesses. Two stuck out as the ####tiest tree businesses I have ever seen. One guy had nothing but a busted ass chipper truck and a busted ass chipper. The other guy didn't even own a chipper. he would hire people right off the street to load branches in a trailer. The first guy literally subbed the whole job out, groundies and everything. He would underbid on big jobs that I would now bring a five man crew to, he would do it over a period of days with two subcontractors and pay on a percentage scale (scam). The last time I worked for him the ground guy walked off the job without any cleanup being finished... The bossman called me a month later to ask me to go back and clean up... yeah right. I would have walked off too.. a full days work for fifty bucks.. #### that. Neither of these guys had any knowledge of tree care... both five star bbb's

Had a call from a customer a few weeks back. He paid a bbb five star company to remove a large cottonwood. The ####### left all the big rounds cut to 3 ft.... over 1000 lbs each, on the contract it simply said "leave firewood". We went by and cleaned up the mess..... got two 1500 hundred dollar removals out of it too. One more on his property and his neighbor's.

My two cents on bbb...... it means jack and ####. Present yourself as a pro and you will get the jobs pros get.


----------

